# Travis has started meditating in Uber's lactation room, as his company spins in a whirlwind



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

http://www.businessinsider.com/travis-kalanick-uber-meditating-arianna-huffington-2017-6









With Uber in the midst of an out-of-control whirlwind of bad press, CEO Travis Kalanick has turned to meditation to help him think differently and make better decisions, according to board member Arianna Huffington.

"Literally, it was an amazing moment last week when we were in the office and [Kalanick] said, 'I really need to go meditate in order to be in a place to make good decisions right now,'" Huffington said on Wednesday, according to CNBC. But Uber does not have meditation rooms, so Kalanick went "into a lactation room that happened to be open," Huffington said.

"This is part of the change coming," Huffington continued, perhaps referring to a day when Kalanick would be able to meditate somewhere other than a lactation room.

Huffington, who never misses a chance to praise the benefits of sleep, and even wrote an entire book on the subject, also said Kalanick has "started recognizing how differently he made decisions when he had gotten enough sleep."

However you feel about meditation and sleep, a change in Uber's management thinking seems necessary in light of recent developments.

On Tuesday, news broke that Uber had fired more than 20 employees as part of its internal investigation into sexual harassment and other bad behavior at the company. This investigation by outside law firm Perkins Coie started in February after a former employee, Susan Fowler, alleged in a personal blog post that she was sexually harassed and experienced gender bias during her time at Uber.

Then on Wednesday, reports from various news outlets said Uber has fired the head of its business in Asia amid a controversy over his alleged acquisition of a rape victim's medical records. That exec, Eric Alexander, had obtained the victim's medical records and showed them to Uber CEO Travis Kalanick and Emil Michael, the company's VP of business, according Recode, which first reported the news.

These add to the torrent of questions Uber management is facing about its actions, including using a secret tool to evade authorities, and using another secret piece of software called "Hell" to track drivers of Lyft, its biggest competitor in the US.

_Additional reporting by Biz Carson._


----------



## WeirdBob (Jan 2, 2016)

Seems like an appropriate place to meditate. After all, he IS the Dear Leader of 'Boober'.


----------



## itsablackmarket (May 12, 2015)

I guess he can no longer ask his mom what do to, or even bear to think about it, so he has to go to the lactation room to get insights from the universe.

END IT ALL, TRAVIS. You are WORTHLESS.


----------



## day tripper yeah... (Dec 21, 2015)




----------



## jonhjax (Jun 24, 2016)

If Travis was lactating in the meditation room, then that would explain his f..ked up behavior. Right now I'm very glad I don't drive for uber.


----------



## Wedgey (Feb 14, 2017)

I think I've turned into Tedgey the duck.


----------



## WeirdBob (Jan 2, 2016)

Wedgey said:


> I think I've turned into Tedgey the duck.


1. Have you consulted your physician?

2. Are you lactating? Because a lactating duck could score big bucks on the talk show circuit.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

He's wayyyyy too arrogant to do the smart thing and step aside.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

BurgerTiime said:


> http://www.businessinsider.com/travis-kalanick-uber-meditating-arianna-huffington-2017-6
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OMMMMMMMM . . . 
ONLY WHEN ONE CATCHES ONES TAIL
CAN THEY UNDERSTAND THE TRUE MEANING OF " CIRCLE OF LIFE ".


----------



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

Maybe it's cause he's lactating, lol


----------



## Jagent (Jan 29, 2017)

Travis is a creepy little guy.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

jonhjax said:


> If Travis was lactating in the meditation room, then that would explain his f..ked up behavior. Right now I'm very glad I don't drive for uber.


You can milk anything with nipples


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

There's an untold story here. Arianna Huffington's newest business venture is?

Wait for it...meditation rooms and meditation training for top business execs. Seriously.



BurgerTiime said:


> Maybe it's cause he's lactating, lol


He does look....um, _pleased?_



day tripper yeah... said:


>


Behind the scenes at Uber Support!


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

BurgerTiime said:


> http://www.businessinsider.com/travis-kalanick-uber-meditating-arianna-huffington-2017-6
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why are there two chairs in a lactation room? Is the blue chair there so creepy Uber execs can watch?


----------



## itsablackmarket (May 12, 2015)

If he meditates properly, he'll realize he needs to kill himself.

Why am I so ruthless? I learned it from being an Uber partner.


----------



## Gooberlifturwallet (Feb 18, 2017)

BurgerTiime said:


> http://www.businessinsider.com/travis-kalanick-uber-meditating-arianna-huffington-2017-6
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks more like a sperm donation room at uber's executive office medical department.


----------



## day tripper yeah... (Dec 21, 2015)

he needs to be in a padded room......in a straight jacket.....


----------



## westsidebum (Feb 7, 2015)

Huffington has been a sycophant to rich men since she came to the U.S. from Uk.

No doubt after the way she used liberal bloggers as free labor to parlay her so called online news paper into a valuable conpany and then cashed out...she sees a kindred scammer opportunist spirt in hyenna Travis.

Her attempt to spin his bad behavior and poor leadership .leading to a justice department investigation is disgusting.


----------



## Jagent (Jan 29, 2017)

Uber is just a cash cow for these people. They literally have zero concern for any of the drivers or passengers. They are totally disconnected from the users of their service.


----------



## Blatherskite (Nov 30, 2016)

Aww! Ariana is so concerned over Travis. She despised Picasso for his purported misogyny, but this Travis guy is a o.k.! Hmm, you don’t suppose her being invested in Uber has anything to do with it?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

JimKE said:


> There's an untold story here. Arianna Huffington's newest business venture is?
> 
> Wait for it...meditation rooms and meditation training for top business execs. Seriously.
> 
> ...


She is up to no good !



westsidebum said:


> Huffington has been a sycophant to rich men since she came to the U.S. from Uk.
> 
> No doubt after the way she used liberal bloggers as free labor to parlay her so called online news paper into a valuable conpany and then cashed out...she sees a kindred scammer opportunist spirt in hyenna Travis.
> 
> Her attempt to spin his bad behavior and poor leadership .leading to a justice department investigation is disgusting.


Hyena packs are led by females.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

After BooberGate, the last place Travis should have gone is a Lactation Room inside corporate.


----------



## Jagent (Jan 29, 2017)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> After BooberGate, the last place Travis should have gone is a Lactation Room inside corporate.


Hey, what happens in Lactation Room, stays in Lactation Room. The first rule of Lactation Room is there is no Lactation Room, capiche?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Ive got a good lactation story from years ago . . .


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Wedgey said:


> I think I've turned into Tedgey the duck.


I see what you did there 'turned' - nice, very nice...lol.



The Gift of Fish said:


> Why are there two chairs in a lactation room? Is the blue chair there so creepy Uber execs can watch?


No silly, it's the _Lactation Pool_ room 



Jagent said:


> Hey, what happens in Lactation Room, stays in Lactation Room. The first rule of Lactation Room is there is no Lactation Room, capiche?


What _lactation room..? _


----------



## Lowestformofwit (Sep 2, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> Ive got a good lactation story from years ago . . .


And you've been milking it for laughs ever since...


UberLaLa said:


> What _lactation room..? _


It's like Hitler's bunker.
The final place to go when your whole empire goes t*ts up.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Lowestformofwit said:


> And you've been milking it for laughs ever since...
> 
> It's like Hitler's bunker.
> The final place to go when your whole empire goes t*ts up.


You wrapped those together like a fine corset.


----------



## Strange Fruit (Aug 10, 2016)

"literally, it was an amazing moment"
What does that sentence mean?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Lowestformofwit said:


> And you've been milking it for laughs ever since...
> 
> It's like Hitler's bunker.
> The final place to go when your whole empire goes t*ts up.


I see what you did there . . . milking lactation stories
T* tts up in the Lactation Bunker. . .


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Lowestformofwit said:


> It's like Hitler's bunker.
> The final place to go when your whole empire goes t*ts up.


Meanwhile, Uber is busy planning this year's summer ice cream promotional stunt.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Even the name "lactation room" is somehow perverted. It's a nursery...


----------



## Lowestformofwit (Sep 2, 2016)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Even the name "lactation room" is somehow perverted. It's a nursery...


Eventually, you'll come to think of Travis as just another little squirt, or an unwanted drip, in that so-named room.
Mammaries are made of this.


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> After BooberGate, the last place Travis should have gone is a Lactation Room inside corporate.


You ain't right!


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

'
That's amazing! I keep looking and looking and studying that picture in the OP, waiting for the merest whisper of movement, just the very slightest indication of life ....
Travisty has now left the building........


----------



## Gooberlifturwallet (Feb 18, 2017)

BurgerTiime said:


> http://www.businessinsider.com/travis-kalanick-uber-meditating-arianna-huffington-2017-6
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Actually this is like saying you're gonna see a man about a dog. Travisty had to drop a deuce.



Jagent said:


> Uber is just a cash cow for these people. They literally have zero concern for any of the drivers or passengers. They are totally disconnected from the users of their service.


As a moderator you should ban yourself. I was threatened by a mod on the columbus ohio milktoast forum for less...



tohunt4me said:


> Ive got a good lactation story from years ago . . .


So squeeze one out and see if you hit the bucket .


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Strange Fruit said:


> "literally, it was an amazing moment"
> What does that sentence mean?


Means her long time psy op efforts were showing results.
Look back at her long term comments recorded by press since her arrival.

It all comes together.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Kodyhead said:


> You can milk anything with nipples


This is a proven fact


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Cableguynoe said:


> This is a proven fact


Not good to milk the Bull !


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Gooberlifturwallet said:


> Actually this is like saying you're gonna see a man about a dog. Travisty had to drop a deuce.
> 
> As a moderator you should ban yourself. I was threatened by a mod on the columbus ohio milktoast forum for less...
> 
> So squeeze one out and see if you hit the bucket .


Jagent is a cool dude. Hasn't changed since he became "Mod-ified".
Self banning is fun, but it might make you go blind.


----------



## Skepticaldriver (Mar 5, 2017)

Funny. Travis will hopefully one day soon. Rejoin his mama



TwoFiddyMile said:


> Jagent is a cool dude. Hasn't changed since he became "Mod-ified".
> Self banning is fun, but it might make you go blind.


Agreed. Jagent seems chill af compared to most mods who wave their pom poms at uberlyft. Some ppl on this forum drank the koolaid and are waiting for hale bops return


----------



## run26912 (Sep 23, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> She is up to no good !
> 
> Hyena packs are led by females.


This article about Huffington explains it ALL.. and now, this numbnut is running things at Uber I see. She is used to growing LOSSES.

http://www.vanityfair.com/news/2016/09/why-arianna-huffington-left-the-huffington-post

BONG!!!


----------



## Skepticaldriver (Mar 5, 2017)

The huffington post is and was always garbage. A freakin joke. Bjust like her. She is uber material


----------

